

EU telecom commissioner says ISPs will not be allowed to charge Google - mmelin
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/bd1c3c5a-475d-11df-b253-00144feab49a.html

======
trobertson
I have viewed my monthly allowance of 0 articles...

~~~
confuzatron
First result on this google news search at the moment: <http://bit.ly/dvVAkb>

